# Flagfish



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all, just wanted to share a photo of my male flag fish










I had him for at least two years but I am sure I had him a touch longer. He was one really amazing fish, fairly calm and always at the front of the tank wanting food and all that good stuff. I originally bought him and two females as smaller more drab fish to deal with a hair algae issue in my tank. He ended up growing into a lovely stocky little killie.

He has spawned twice for me and I re-homed some of the fry, raising them was very exciting and seeing how they spawn was just as neat.

I lost him today, he hasn't been looking so great in the past month. I upped the veggies and hoped that would cheer him up but no luck. I thought I would just share how great these little fish are and how much I enjoyed keeping one. 

thanks for looking!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Awww... I am sorry that he has passed. I never realised how pretty they could be till I saw postings on here about them. One of these days I would like to grab some for my tanks as they are nice fish and will eat BBA which is the bane of my aquarium keeping existance


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss Jess  As a killie, 2 years sounds like a pretty good life, and I'm sure your tank was an amazing home!

I've been thinking of getting a few for my dad's tank with an algae issue...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh yea they are fantastic for the planted tank but can go after guppies at times. Also if you do get some try to stick to one sex. A couple of girls or one boy.

Once he got into breeding age he wouldn't stop spawning and took over one side of the tank lol.

Thanks guys, they are really neat fish.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for sharing the pic 

sorry he didnt make it. But he left you with many sons and daughters


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Ciddian!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

He was a looker 

Sorry to hear he is gone now


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Never realized they could get that nice looking. I passed them over a few times in the shops, now I regret doing so. Sorry to hear about your loss. You get attached to a fish after 2 years!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea you do get attached for sure. He was a great dad! I was really surprised since I had only dealt with bettas and guppies. lol

They usually always look like crap in the store and he did too.. But when they get settled they really get handsome. Even the females get this really nice green colour to them as well.


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

thats sucks.

i hate it when my fish die cuz you take care of em the best you can and the little ungreatful fishy die on you. but two years is loooong.
i think he had it made and just died of old age maybe?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe, I am not sure how long they live and being a killie like Ameekplec said 2 years doesn't seem so bad to me lol


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

well hey when my two bettas spawn ill give you a few new friends to cheer you up


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee thats very kind of you


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

heheheh how many do you want?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL oohhh don't count your eggs before they have hatched Killpoint ^^ Plus I can only take females atm. Good luck thou!


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

im going to guy either a blue, purple, or green female today to mix with the red male XD
well if it works out then as many as you need are yours


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I think two years is a pretty long life for most killis. A lot of them die off after a year (the annuals).


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those are the most awesome!  I do enjoy the panchex types too, those are killie as well?

i had this 'golden wonder' for a year or so.. but the goose jumped out during a water change and I didn't notice till the cat brought him out afterwards. :/ Fantastic fish! Likes to eat smaller fish thou lol


----------

